# Unable to get IP on wireless



## berglin (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi,

I've been trying now for a while to get my wireless NIC running but I'm stumped.
It associates correctly with the AP but dhclient keeps timing out.

I'm also curious on how to force the card into n-mode. It keeps telling me that the AP is a g-router, but that's not the case. I've got other machines running at n-speeds.

One thing that might confuse things is that I would like to have both the wired and the wireless on the same subnet, serviced by the same DHCP (netgear wnr3500l w/ dd-wrt)

Is there anything I should be aware of to get this to work?

How do I create a priority for the NICS? If possible I would like traffic to go on the wired NIC when available and on the wireless when there's no wire connected.

Possible?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2011)

No details, so it's hard to tell what's going on.  Two interfaces on the same subnet is usually a mistake.  For automatic link aggregation, see lagg(4).


----------



## berglin (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

In this case it's no mistake. I want to seamlessly use the wireless unless there's a link on the wired. This leads to the situation of two configured NICs on the same subnet when the wire is plugged in.

I don't need to aggregate the NICs, I just want the wired to have a higher priority.


----------



## berglin (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, and just let me know what details you need. It seems that it's somehow related to encryption. If I run unencrypted it works as it should.

The strange thing is that the wpa_supplicant claims to have logged in correctly...

Ideas?


----------



## berglin (Apr 21, 2011)

Uhm. Sorry for spamming the thread but I just found some more info.

It seems that the DHCP is registering the request and assigns an IP but for some reason it's never assigned to the NIC.

Could there be something going on between dhclient and routed? That only affects encrypted connections? Sounds really strange...

Any and all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## berglin (Apr 21, 2011)

Pfff. I think I should get some sleep. lagg seems to be exactly what I need, as long as I can get the NIC working. Sorry for not reading before answering.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2011)

There's an example in the Handbook using lagg(4) to failover to wireless if wired is unavailable: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-aggregation.html


----------



## berglin (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link, but lagg isn't the big problem. I'm still unable to get an IP on the NIC. The lagg thing is secondary.


----------

